# Waste Of Money Or Worth It?



## GETNHUGE (May 31, 2006)

A COUPLE OF GUYS IN THE GYM ARE TELLING ME THAT NO-XPLODE BY BSN IS SOME GREAT STUFF.  I AM STILL DOING RESEARCH ON IT BUT WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF ANYONE HERE HAS USED IT AND FOUND OUT WHETHER IT IS A WASTE OF MONEY OR NOT.


----------



## buffguy82 (May 31, 2006)

Definitely not a waste.  I got awesome gains from it!


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2006)

GETNHUGE said:
			
		

> A COUPLE OF GUYS IN THE GYM ARE TELLING ME THAT NO-XPLODE BY BSN IS SOME GREAT STUFF.  I AM STILL DOING RESEARCH ON IT BUT WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF ANYONE HERE HAS USED IT AND FOUND OUT WHETHER IT IS A WASTE OF MONEY OR NOT.



I'VE NEVER TAKEN IT MYSELF, I HAVE HEARD GOOD THINGS ABOUT IT FROM PEOPLE THAT HAVE TAKEN IT THOUGH. MIGHT BE A LITTLE OVERPRICED.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 31, 2006)

FUCK NO X-PLODE NOT WORTH THE $$ AND TOO MANY STIMULANTS/UPPERS. IMO SUPERCHARGE BY LABRADA AND SHOCK THERAPY BY UNIVERSAL(more bang for yo buck) DOES SAME SHIT AS NO XPLODE BUT WITHOUT ALL THE STIMMYS. AND TO THE GUY WHO SAID THAT GOT "gains" FROM IT, WHAT KIND OF "gains" DID YOU GET? ITS JUST SPPOSED TO BE A SUPP TO GET U PUMPED UP AND FOCUSED IN THE WEIGHT ROOM.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2006)

I started taking it last week and I like it so far. Definately helps in the gym!!!


----------



## MCx2 (May 31, 2006)

It's good stuff. If you can afford it, get it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 31, 2006)

I used it to treat my problem of using all capital letters.  As you can see, problem solved.


----------



## bigw8 (May 31, 2006)

Took it and saw no results what so ever. .. 

save your money man


----------



## kenwood (Jun 1, 2006)

i love it  ...i am on my 3rd bottle of it


----------



## musclepump (Jun 1, 2006)

Used it, got nothing from it, won't get it again.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, what are you gonna do? Some people love it and some people don't. To be honest, we do sell a good bit of it and to the same people over and over. Then again theirs the ones who just don't respond to shit. Try it out for yourself and let us know how it went the very first day you tried it.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 3, 2006)

I use it, I love it. But I perfer to stack it with Nitrix or another time released NO2 product to keep you a pumped feeling all day and it has your veins bulging all day. I am currently on my second bottle of both and am happy I made the choice to start. But be careful with it, the stimulants can sometimes make you feel a bit edgy or even uncomfortable, one time I couldn't take it and just went home from the gym. But sometimes I had a miraculous workout, make sure also you get your vitamins for proper gains.


----------



## 230plus (Jun 3, 2006)

Buy it from GNC. If you don,t like it take it back w/n 30 days and get a refund. Simple as that.


----------



## Flakko (Jun 3, 2006)

It's good stuff, it does work. Don't expect it will make you look like Foremanrules, but still helps...


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 5, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I used it to treat my problem of using all capital letters.  As you can see, problem solved.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 6, 2006)

It's just like pretty much any other NO2/Creatine product... NO-Xplode is probably the least favorite of the ones I've tried... Made me get the shits in the middle of my workouts, wasn't worth it... Plus, the price for the amount of servings you get sucks... I'd recommend SuperPump250, VNS Jacked, or Storm over NO-Xplode.

You'll probably want to check the ingredients on whatever you buy to make sure it has what you want... Also, some have caffeine, others don't.


----------

